# 750 Brute Force 4x4 actuator



## doug357 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, took off the front actuator and hooked it up to the battery. It turned. But still flashes 2 to 4wd. Whats the next couple of steps I should try?
Thanks for your help. Im probably kicking a ded horse here, cuz Ive seen this subject b4, just not the continuing steps and what to check and where the items are located.
Thanks.
Doug


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You'll need to time the flashes and let us know the intervals. Also, scroll all the way to the bottom of this page and you will see related questions like the one you asked. Check em out, you may find your question already answered.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could be as simple as low battery voltage. Depending on what yr yours is, the 750's had a bad spot in the wiring harness. They decided to for some reason to connect all the wires with a connection that goes no where. Its right above the fuel tank under the frame rail next to the gas filler. Its a rectangular area under gobs of electrical tape. Since brutes see a lot of mud, water seeps into this dumb connection and corrode everything. I've seen them get really hot and actually start melting wires. There was actually a recall on them. Mine did it. Most of the time the prob would be radiator fans would never come on or blow the fan breaker. It also affects other systems too. You basically cut out the dummy connection and just solder all the wires together. white to white, black to black etc etc. One of kawis many dumb ideas.


----------

